# Life in The Uk Test October 2013



## bookman0105 (May 23, 2012)

Hi 
This might seem a stupid question but i have had difficulty finding an answer. 
from October the Life in Uk test becomes necessary - however is this for All applications for a spouse visa ? or just for people applying for Indefinite leave to remain ?
If its for All applications then its impossible to take the test outside the uk as all test locations are in the uk .. 
If its for just indefinite leave to remain then fine .. my wife can teke it when she gets here ... 

the ukba site says ..
Requirements for applicants for settlement or naturalisation will change from 28 October 2013.

Plus they say 
From 28 October 2013, applicants in both categories will be required to pass the Life in the UK Test 

plus they then say it can only be taken in the UK .. 

so its impossible to apply for a visa unless you take the test - and they wont let you in the uk to take he test unless you have a visa .. 

Or am i just plain wrong on this ?
tried asking embassy - no reply 
and no info on any website i can find ..


----------



## bookman0105 (May 23, 2012)

plus . You can only take the test at one of the Life in the UK test centres around the UK. The Life in the UK test website explains how to prepare for and book your test. If you have a visual impairment, you can take the test in large print or the computer can read out each question for you. If you have special needs, you should contact your nearest test centre for details of the support it can provide.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bookman0105 said:


> Hi
> This might seem a stupid question but i have had difficulty finding an answer.
> from October the Life in Uk test becomes necessary - however is this for All applications for a spouse visa ? or just for people applying for Indefinite leave to remain ?
> If its for All applications then its impossible to take the test outside the uk as all test locations are in the uk ..
> ...


Bookman, I'm showing that you are already in the UK. As such the legal answers to you questions are best found and answered where you are now...


----------



## bookman0105 (May 23, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Bookman, I'm showing that you are already in the UK. As such the legal answers to you questions are best found and answered where you are now...


Yes i am in the uk and my wife is in the Philippines .. they have no test centers there for the Life in uk test 
I have asked the British embassy for info - i was told they would know -- they say they dont know and have forwarded my requst for info elsewhere.. 

The UKBA website is a complicated site that seems to have been designed to keep information hidden ..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bookman0105 said:


> Yes i am in the uk and my wife is in the Philippines .. they have no test centers there for the Life in uk test
> I have asked the British embassy for info - i was told they would know -- they say they dont know and have forwarded my requst for info elsewhere..
> 
> The UKBA website is a complicated site that seems to have been designed to keep information hidden ..


That sounds a lot like the United States immigration service. In depth and complicated with a thousand different turns along the way.
Would it do any good to visit with your dept of immigration in person where you are? I'd suggest an immigration attorney but they can be expensive for their advice. Hopefully there will be others here in the forum that have done or are currently doing this that can be of some help.


Best of luck


----------



## bookman0105 (May 23, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> That sounds a lot like the United States immigration service. In depth and complicated with a thousand different turns along the way.
> Would it do any good to visit with your dept of immigration in person where you are? I'd suggest an immigration attorney but they can be expensive for their advice. Hopefully there will be others here in the forum that have done or are currently doing this that can be of some help.
> 
> 
> Best of luck


the are no places to visit any more - they closed them last year . there is a "help" line i can call - costs a fortune and takes 30 minutes for them to answer .. 
I will get a reply out of them eventually ...


----------



## bookman0105 (May 23, 2012)

i think i may be thinking along the wromg lines - it might just be that my wife will need to take the test when she is here ..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bookman0105 said:


> i think i may be thinking along the wromg lines - it might just be that my wife will need to take the test when she is here ..


That very well could be. But where most all countries deal in legalities, it would pay to have all the correct information to begin with. I know in the US, if just one detail is overlooked or a question not answered on a form---anything is enough to mess up the entire application.


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

bookman0105 said:


> i think i may be thinking along the wromg lines - it might just be that my wife will need to take the test when she is here ..


Bookman,

The test is done when you are already in UK and yes, your wife has to pass the exam. My friend had just acquired his citizenship and he has to pass the exam. It may also help if you ask the people who know more about this UK issue on the forum UK site. Good luck.


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

bookman0105 said:


> Hi
> This might seem a stupid question but i have had difficulty finding an answer.
> from October the Life in Uk test becomes necessary - however is this for All applications for a spouse visa ? or just for people applying for Indefinite leave to remain ?
> If its for All applications then its impossible to take the test outside the uk as all test locations are in the uk ..
> ...


Hope this will help.

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/v...ies/citizens-settled/spouse-cp/can-you-apply/


----------



## bookman0105 (May 23, 2012)

c_uk said:


> Bookman,
> 
> The test is done when you are already in UK and yes, your wife has to pass the exam. My friend had just acquired his citizenship and he has to pass the exam. It may also help if you ask the people who know more about this UK issue on the forum UK site. Good luck.


Thanks for that - i was getting confused (again) with the labyrinth that is the UKBA website. The y (i think) deliberately make it as hard as they can to apply and to understand the regulations ..


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

bookman0105 said:


> Thanks for that - i was getting confused (again) with the labyrinth that is the UKBA website. The y (i think) deliberately make it as hard as they can to apply and to understand the regulations ..


No Problem, bookman It can get a little confusing at times. But, in the meantime only worry about the spouse visa. Once in the UK - you can then sort out your other concern.


----------

